# Pigman...to be continued



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

This last year there was a big deal about Brian Quaca "Pigman" hunting somewhere in Utah over some alfalfa bait in the middle of the winter and some guide getting pretty upset over this or that. Anyhow, I was browsing some other states' wildlife resources pages on the internet and this caught my eye.

_Brian Quacca, 41, of Groesbeck, Texas, pleaded guilty to one count of using the National Forest Service for commercial purposes without the required permit. On May 25, 2013, he was ordered to pay a fine in the amount of $1500.00. In addition, he was ordered to pay a $10.00 special assessment fee and a $25.00 administrative fee._

http://www.ncwildlife.org/News/NewsArticle/tabid/416/IndexID/9037/Default.aspx

I guess making money coming across as a nincompoop has it's drawbacks when you actually are an idiot...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That could mean he posted video or used video of animals on national forest without a video permit. Its very vague on what actually happend. I don't think he was convicted of poaching. 

I'm not condoning anything he did or didn't do but I can see how things can go through the cracks if your not careful and your hunting multiple states with different rules. Heck I saw a video of tiffany lacowski hunting in utah and it sure looked like she was using a lense on her bow sight which would be illegal but is probably perfectly fine where she normally hunts.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

His charge was for commercial filming on National Forest land. You can't film on NF land and sell the film for distribution without a permit. Larry Czonka got busted for doing the same thing a few years back.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

state to state enforcement of game laws differs just as much as the rules themselves. In the south, you've gotta do something pretty stupid in terms of breaking game laws in order to actually have to show up in court! Which is why I am assuming he was being a bonehead...just like he is on camera...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think it could have been an honest mistake. That's why the fine was so small. If you had a buisness and you got caught doing that the fines are typically punitive or at least more then the permit. To me that doesn't look like the case


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

When we worked on jobs out of state the first thing we did was check out the regs/rules/laws. If your a "professional" hunter/videographer perhaps you would do the same? I was the one who went after him for hunting over hay, it seems he is just one of those guys who is above where the rest of us are. Amazing how many "professional" and "expert" hunters seem to be getting in scrapes with the law lately


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

hossblur said:


> When we worked on jobs out of state the first thing we did was check out the regs/rules/laws. If your a "professional" hunter/videographer perhaps you would do the same? I was the one who went after him for hunting over hay, it seems he is just one of those guys who is above where the rest of us are. Amazing how many "professional" and "expert" hunters seem to be getting in scrapes with the law lately


Are you one of those who incorrectly thinks that it is illegal to hunt over bait in Utah or what was the deal? 
The big to do with him was the idiot guide who increased his guide fee by about 1,200% once he found out who it was and then drove all over the mountain honking his horn once they decided to not use the idiot guide. I guess I am not familiar with the "legal hay baiting incident."


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah I was the guy who watched him snowmobile hay onto the winter range in Manti(hay is really helpful to the deer who aren't accustomed to eating it in the winter), in deep snow to hunt elk. The same elk who were wintering in Spring City that every Tom Dick and Harry knew about. Yeah I contacted the DWR and found out that it was legal, but "highly unethical" according to them. By the way, I contacted him, he threatened to sue me, I laughed, then invited him to come hunt the Manti the real way, not over bait, which I am still waiting for. He lost advertisers who agreed baiting elk on the winter range was pretty sad. As for the 1200% increase, capitalism is a bitch isn't it, perhaps if you were a true "professional" you wouldn't be so dependent on real professionals to make you look good, just a thought.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

If it was legal and he wanted to hunt that way, i don't see the problem, and don't see why it was an of your business. Unethical it may be, but as far as the law goes he wasn't doing anything wrong.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

hossblur said:


> Yeah I was the guy who watched him snowmobile hay onto the winter range in Manti(hay is really helpful to the deer who aren't accustomed to eating it in the winter), in deep snow to hunt elk. The same elk who were wintering in Spring City that every Tom Dick and Harry knew about. Yeah I contacted the DWR and found out that it was legal, but "highly unethical" according to them. By the way, I contacted him, he threatened to sue me, I laughed, then invited him to come hunt the Manti the real way, not over bait, which I am still waiting for. He lost advertisers who agreed baiting elk on the winter range was pretty sad. As for the 1200% increase, capitalism is a bitch isn't it, perhaps if you were a true "professional" you wouldn't be so dependent on real professionals to make you look good, just a thought.


Capitalism = make a contract then renege when you found out that you did not ask enough questions?? I guess I need to go back to business school, I knew something was screwy about the U or I missed that class. I really don't get it. Envy is such a bad practice, here you are years later still thinking about him and he forgot you five minutes after the call, but thanks Mr. Ethics Police for the lesson, glad you were able to learn a lesson about what the law really is. Hopefully you guys can move on with life rather than only getting your high by ripping other people down. It is funny how the guy went way out of his way to compliment how great Utahns were even after the incident with the idiot guide trying to scare the elk away and here you are years afterwards still trying to run his name in the dirt; that may say a lot about the character of both parties.


----------

